# Alprazolam/Xanax XR (Extended Release)



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

Due to the way I have been taking my medication lately my doc decided he wanted me to try the extended release version of alprazolam(xanax).He said it should smooth out some of the ups & downs. I was wondering if anybody has used this medication and what their impression of it was...and how it compared to regular old xanax.I am always abit nervous when I start taking new pills.


----------



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

Anybody????


----------



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

Beuller?..... Beuller?


----------

